# MY17 + BELLHOUSING (or rebuilt BH)



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

MY17 + BELLHOUSING

New or used with pressure plate.

or a rebuilt housing....

Let me know.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

New as you get a updated design with brand new damper plate which are also known for failing.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

carminegtr said:


> MY17 + BELLHOUSING
> 
> New or used with pressure plate.
> 
> ...


Check this below -
https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/563093-bell-housing-options-2.html#post5751961



dudersvr said:


> We do the Madisma unit with billet sleeve and comes with tension plate, lifetime warranty as well. 3 in stock at all times
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suzIvb5mp2s





dudersvr said:


> £850 exchange or £1100 fitted, good time to fit downpipes as well as theres no charge extra !!!!!
> Advantage is we have these ready to go wheareas Madisma normally modify yours so theres no downtime and no courier fee to and back from Austria.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like a forum member has the best option and deal.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Madisma BH or OEm 17+ BH??

Pros and cons??


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

carminegtr said:


> Madisma BH or OEm 17+ BH??
> 
> Pros and cons??


Depends if you need a plate only MY17 supplies a new plate. Madisma is a great piece of engineering but uses original plate. My bell housing was perfect but needed a plate so had to buy a MY17


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

What's the value of a plate anyone know?

looks like im going for a MY17 BH as no one wants to ship one to the North UK!!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

carminegtr said:


> What's the value of a plate anyone know?
> 
> looks like im going for a MY17 BH as no one wants to ship one to the North UK!!


You cant buy plate that's this issue i had, if your plate is ok i still have a machine bell housing that perfect


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

I wont know until its off the car... 

Litchfield said they wont send one, as I might copy it (seems people have tried)
Silly as i could get one of theirs fitted on site, drive away, remove it and copy it!
(I have no desire to copy a BH)

The madisma guy in near Gatwick! no good for me as i'm in Newcastle.


----------

